# sansui A-7 y A-60



## J02E (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola tengo un problema con estos amplificadores y necesitaria de sus orientaciones para repararlos, el problema con el A-7 es que no dura mucho tiempo funcionando y me quema siempre los 2 transistores que se encuentran del lado izquierdo ( vista de frente), es seguramente por problemas de temperatura ya que cuando lo hago llegar a la mitad del volumen, ahi es donde llegara a los 15 minutos y se quema, si alguien me puede decir que  tipo de transistores recomienda colocar. La ultima vez que le cambio mi viejo los transistores puso del lado izquierdo o sea a la orilla del disipador un TIP36c y a lado de este puso un TIP35C el tip36c fue el unico que se quemo, podria reemplazar el tip36c por el tip35c de manera que queden 2 TIP35C.  
El problema del A-60 es que el canal derecho suena a potencia baja por ejemplo cuando el canal izquierdo esta marcando 40 watts el derecho esta marcando 20w. Me dijeron que puede ser un capacitor, si alguien sabe maso menos por donde encontrar la ubicacion de  dicho filtro para poder cambiarlo, o si bien es otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 14, 2010)

Acá tenes los planos del A-60:
http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/sansui.shtml


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Ene 15, 2010)

No puedes reemplazar el TIP35 (NPN) por el TIP36 (PNP), porque son diferentes.
El problema que tienes podría ser el siguiente: los transistores originales son el 2SA1104 y 2SC2579. Ambos con tensiones superiores a 120v pero solo de 8Amp (potencia disipada 80w). Los que tu le has colocado son de solo 100v, a pesar que la corriente sea de 25A y disipan 125w. 
Lo que tienes que hacer es buscar los mismos transistores originales o reemplazos que tengan tensión y corriente superiores a las de los originales y trata que el hFe sea parecido.
El circuito del A7 está aqui: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=31414 (son dos partes rar).


----------



## J02E (Ene 15, 2010)

muchas gracias a ambos por responder, ahora queda la duda de que es lo que pude ser la falla del otro amplificador el A-60.

Esto es lo que consegui de reemplazo 2sc3281 y 2sa1302, aqui en mi ciudad no hay hagatas hay 4 casas de electronica, y eso es lo que me recomendo un ex profesor de ingenieria, que el los testeo a esos transistores en un sansui y andubieron muy bien. Asi que ya voy a probar.


----------



## J02E (Ene 19, 2010)

coloque los transistores duraron el ampli prendio 3 segundos y ahi nomas reventaron de nuevo, ¿ donde puede estar la falla ?


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 29, 2010)

Comprueba diodos y polarización, ya que puede que vayan los tiros por ahí.
Antonio.


----------



## soundwizard1948 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola Jo2e

De hecho, por lo que leo en tu post, es casi seguro que la salida que se te quema tenga uno de tres problemas...

Problema 1 puede ser de corriente de reposo demasiado alta, lo que efectivamente hace ese efecto. Como reemplazo unicamente te recomiendo el MJL3281A (para el 2SC) y el MJL1302A (para el 2sa)
Ambos son fabricados por ON Semiconductor, solo que asegurate de comprar legitimos de un distribuidor oficial. 

Problema 2. Es posible que los transistores que te estan vendiendo sean falsificados y no correspondan a las necesidades de ganancia, corriente y tension de los originales.

Por experiencia propia, los 2SC3281 y los 2SA1302 de Toshiba son un excelente reemplazo para el A-7. Pero estos fueron sacados de fabricacion en el 2000, cuando ONSEMI se hizo cargo de esta linea renombrandola a MJL.

Otro par complementario es el MJL21193 (2sa) y el MJL21194 (2sc)
siendo esto de aun mayor potencia y una SOA mas caracterizada para audio de alta potencia.

Problema 3. Autooscilacion de la salida. En ciertas situaciones de cambio de reemplazos no acotados, los Sansui son de tender a oscilar lo que casi siempre causan el mismo efecto... temperatura y nube de humo. Si tienes acceso a un osciloscopio lo podras ver a simple vista. Lamentablemente no es tan facil de solucionar ya que de ser este el caso, es casi seguro que necesites compensar en frecuencia los amplificadores de tension (Es decir... Bajar el polo dominante causado por las capacidades Miller en los excitadores de tension) que estan previos a los predrivers de salida. En este momento no tengo los diagramas a mano para decirte donde establecer esta compensacion pero de conseguirlos te aviso que hacer si esto fuese necesario.


----------

